# Regular sensibilidad Microfono



## dami_c (Nov 15, 2009)

Hola a todos,

He comprado un kit Velleman concretamente el mk139, se  trata de un  interruptor de palmada.

Funciona perfectamente el problema es que es demasiado sensible, osea  estoy en un extremo de mi casa estornudas y se activa jajaja

El problema es que el Kit no dispone de ningun elemento regulable y no se como hacer para regular la sensibilidad del microfono

Os dejo un enlace delkit en cuestion  https://www.velleman.eu/distributor/products/view/?id=348017

Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 15, 2009)

Intenta reemplazando R7 por otra de 86 KOhms.


----------



## Juan Jose (Nov 15, 2009)

Tambien puedes levantar el punto de contacto entre c3 y R5 y luego intreduces ahi un potenciometro o preset de 50k cuyo centro va a la pata 3 del operacional, un extremo a masa y el otro a C3.

saludos

Juan jose


----------



## AMiranda (Nov 15, 2009)

y un potenciómetro justo después del micrófono seria una chapuza?


----------



## Juan Jose (Nov 16, 2009)

No. Hay que probarlo, la idea es extraer una porcion de señal del micrófono y enviarla al integrado. Lo que pasa que aparentemente este circuito controla la ganancia del microfono via el programa en el microcontrolador. Y al no tener el programa no te queda otra que cambiar componentes en el circuito.
Habria que estudiar un pococ que hace esa señal de gain.

saludos

Juan jose


----------

